# Cowan Lake



## fish fry (Sep 24, 2011)

Here crappie crappie crappie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will not be long now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fish on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Anybody hear if they lifted the 10hp limit at Cowan? Heard it was going to be idle speed only, but there's nothing on the DNR site about it yet.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Out there 3weeks ago , the signs 10 hp) were still up


----------



## horse 'em (Jun 8, 2005)

I called the camp office and they told me the 10hp limit wasn't lifted. She said that since word had made it out that it had, the wardens would let it slide this year while getting the word out that the 10hp would be still enforced. Then the next season citations would be issued for anyone running motor over 10hp.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thats odd, I spoke with some DNR folks about 2 weeks ago and they said it was a done deal and I could run my big motor Idle only effective March 1,??? I guess Ill have to make another call...

Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok I just talked with Park Office at Acton and Watercraft, and here is the dealeo...

Div of Watercraft is taking a request to the Judicial Hearing board on March 17th, to make the change to Acton and Cowan to unlimited Motor, No wake... ( IE Idle Only even for less then 9.9 HP owners) and this will be for a 2 year trial at this time. so officially it has not been changed and Park Officers at Acton will be enforcing 9.9 until it "Officially" is changed, and they "hope" to have an update after the 17th but it may take longer..

Salmonid


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Does anybody know what they are doing to the main boat ramp? I saw a crew with an excavator there yesterday doing something. Looked like they were digging, not just using the bucket to lift dock pieces into place.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> Ok I just talked with Park Office at Acton and Watercraft, and here is the dealeo...
> 
> Div of Watercraft is taking a request to the Judicial Hearing board on March 17th, to make the change to Acton and Cowan to unlimited Motor, No wake... ( IE Idle Only even for less then 9.9 HP owners) and this will be for a 2 year trial at this time. so officially it has not been changed and Park Officers at Acton will be enforcing 9.9 until it "Officially" is changed, and they "hope" to have an update after the 17th but it may take longer..
> 
> Salmonid


 Yes, I spoke to a lady from Odnr last week on the hp matter, and She pretty much said the same thing. Actually there are 3 lakes in Ohio that will be going on a 2 year hp trial period. She did mention there would be a public announcement made with the press and all, prior to law changes. Also You can give odnr your e mail address and get updates on current activities.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

Salmonid said:


> Acton and Cowan to unlimited Motor, No wake... ( IE Idle Only even for less then 9.9 HP owners)


...Oh Lord, when the 9.9'ers here this, the stink they are gonna throw will make the crybaby sailboaters look like like childs play


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

There's gonna have to be some sort of minimum speed?


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Rob said:


> There's gonna have to be some sort of minimum speed?


but bet there'll be a maximum limit.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Yep, that's what I meant! But seriously, NOBODY is gonna take this worse than the sailboaters! They're gonna make it miserable to be on that lake!


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Too bad for Cowan and the people who enjoy fishing it... here come the shiny bass boats and all sorts of added fishing pressure.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Yea, at 700 acres, I think it'll get pounded pretty hard for awhile


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

The 10hp boys better watch out because the bass boats are coming and hell is coming with us!!!


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Salmonid said:


> Thats odd, I spoke with some DNR folks about 2 weeks ago and they said it was a done deal and I could run my big motor Idle only effective March 1,??? I guess Ill have to make another call...
> 
> Salmonid


Same thing they told me...


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Rob said:


> There's gonna have to be some sort of minimum speed?


Nope the bass boats will run full go across that lake until lily pads slow engine down


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

bbsoup said:


> Does anybody know what they are doing to the main boat ramp? I saw a crew with an excavator there yesterday doing something. Looked like they were digging, not just using the bucket to lift dock pieces into place.


Prob digging out deeper for these bigger boats and engines that are going to come in by the hundreds when spring rolls around


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Well if anything else - it warms my heart to possibly see the non talking -
non friendly - we own the lake sail boat crowd go into a tizzy! 

Be nice, be polite, and carry a big fishing pole! 

Dalton ("Road House" the movie.)


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Boxingref_rick said:


> Well if anything else - it warms my heart to possibly see the non talking -
> non friendly - we own the lake sail boat crowd go into a tizzy!


but the sailboat crowd is having a good laugh on us @ Caesar Creek.

You'll now need to drive even further to avoid fishing in a crowd!

My Dad used to say "It's a good thing that it's a long drive north & the insects are so mean or EVERYONE would want to go there."


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

StumpHawg said:


> Prob digging out deeper for these bigger boats and engines that are going to come in by the hundreds when spring rolls around


Yea, sorry, BTW, for sticking that in out of line with the main subject. Anyway, went by again and saw that they are pouring new concrete sidewalks/dock bases. They also have a new set of docks sitting there to install.
With all due respect, Stump, I don't believe they are for "bigger boats". They are a very welcome example of our tax dollars at work, including the Wallop Breaux funds (I'm guessing) that all of us fishermen contribute to. I think it's only right that ALL fishermen, including those of us with motors over 10 HP, get to experience these benefits. Personally, I've been fishing Cowan in my boat for close to twenty years now, despite the limit. The new idle rule, however, will tremendously improve the experience for me: I'll be able to fish a whole day without worrying about my batteries running down (in fact, my onboard charger diverts "alternator" current over to my trolling batteries when the big motor is running, if the starting battery is already fully charged). I won't have to worry about getting stranded out there with my kids in the boat. Also, moving to a new area will actually be a viable option now if the fish aren't biting where I'm at. I can take my sister or my Mom out without worrying about losing half the day if one of them needs to run to the little girls room. I can legally make a beeline for the truck with the big motor (at idle, of course) if there is lightning or any kind of severe weather. Despite this, I just don't see much, if any, of an increase in fishing pressure actually happening there. There might be a few more guys decide that Cowan is doable now for them, but mostly I think the new rule will simply make things better for those of us who have been fishing there for years. Neither do I think many pleasure boaters will suddenly decide to come and let the wind fly through their hair at idle speed. Again though, most of all, allowing us to idle is just the right thing to do.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Thats what i was getting at I've fished it 20yrs or so with both bass boat and small craft... Like you i believe not much more pressure and would benefit all tax payers... Few beers and venting over the drama of making it accessible to all is why I replied to that nothing against dredging I was being a smartass


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

It's cool, Stump. Now if only they'll raise the lake back up, we can get out there. I'm finally gonna get me one of those OGF stickers on my boat, maybe I'll see ya' out there if ya' holler at me. Like the OP said, it won't be long. The ice is going away. Yesterday it was open about 30 feet from shore, near the campground ramp. There was a guy there casting around just that little opening. I did notice, though, that there was a lot more open water further back in that creek arm. Good luck this year.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I have been told the sailboat clubs have a lawsuit and court injuction to stop the state from changing it.Lots of rich people in there.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Stampede said:


> I have been told the sailboat clubs have a lawsuit and court injuction to stop the state from changing it.Lots of rich people in there.


So the Sailboaters have a lawsuit and court injunction.If they were rich they would be in Miami with those Sailboats.Now,what stops us from getting a lawsuit together to stop the C.C.Lake Marina?The official said C.C.was the 2nd busiest lake next to Lake Erie.So why present a danger by adding a couple hundred more boats to the traffic.And the Sailboaters will have the right away on the water.Looks like a disaster coming unless they stop the Marina.




Roscoe


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Roscoe said:


> So the Sailboaters have a lawsuit and court injunction.If they were rich they would be in Miami with those Sailboats.Now,what stops us from getting a lawsuit together to stop the C.C.Lake Marina?The official said C.C.was the 2nd busiest lake next to Lake Erie.So why present a danger by adding a couple hundred more boats to the traffic.And the Sailboaters will have the right away on the water.Looks like a disaster coming unless they stop the Marina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome point, Roscoe. I did not know about CC being 2nd already. Really makes the marina look like a bad idea. Maybe I'll be wrong about predicting not much of an increase in numbers at Cowan, but It'll happen because bass boats are avoiding the madness at CC, not because of the new idle rule.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I fish Acton waaaay more then Cowan and if you think the bass boats are not already there, your mistaken, at Acton I bet there was a bass tourney there about every weekend this past summer, several times not a spot in the main lot to be had and I think it holds around 50 truck/trailers. but there is still plenty of room to fish and those bass guys with there 36 volt trolling motors can hover around at about 7-9 MPH all day long. 

As far as the sailboaters trying for an injuction, I doubt it, they have no right to the lake that the public owns and no court would give favoritism to one elite group when it is there for the recreation of all, that's part of the reason for going away from the 9.9 limitations as it limits the public in a large way to who can use the lake and who can not. Just my .02

Salmonid


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

You guys are missing the whole point. Re read all these posts. The problem isn't the bassers, the problem isn't the little boats the problem is the sail boats or all the "rich people" or a marina at CC.
THE PROBLEM IS WE NEED MORE LAKES.

If the sail boaters were really that rich they could afford a motor and would quit sailing.

Seriously though the one thing that will limit the pressure on these smaller lakes is the size of the parking lots. Most of the lots fill up quick and there isn't anywhere else to park.
Add the aggravation of the sail boat group and some guys I know won't go there.


----------



## fish fry (Sep 24, 2011)

There goes the neighborhood,they need to keep to the 10 horsepower limit because more traffic causes more ecological harm as in higher mercury levels which in turn for the people who eat their catch are introduced to higher toxins. just my two cents!:G


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

StumpHawg said:


> Thats what i was getting at I've fished it 20yrs or so with both bass boat and small craft... Like you i believe not much more pressure and would benefit all tax payers... Few beers and venting over the drama of making it accessible to all is why I replied to that nothing against dredging I was being a smartass


IMO..the fishing pressure might actually decrease...with the way the campgrounds look (ash borer issue).. Their wont be near the amount of camping/ fishing guys this year


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> THE PROBLEM IS WE NEED MORE LAKES.


I couldn't agree more, crappiedude. Ohio sucks regarding its lake sizes. Not one really big reservoir. Erie don't count-you can't get out on it in a fishin' boat half the time. I say we turn the Jeremiah Morrow bridge into a dam and see what happens!


----------



## sloweboat (Mar 13, 2014)

I like the 10HP restrictions on Acton.
I really don't mind using my trolling motor.

Other than the fratboy "Louie Louie" sailing crowd, the lake is somewhat quiet.
I'm afraid that more boats with oversized motors will show up to disturb the tranquil setting.

And yes, one Saturday morning there really was a group of frat boys singing "Louie Louie" at the boat ramp...


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

9Left said:


> IMO..the fishing pressure might actually decrease...with the way the campgrounds look (ash borer issue).. Their wont be near the amount of camping/ fishing guys this year


Really don't think ash borer issue will keep people away from camping/fishing this year at Coman Imo... Most people couldn't tell you a ash tree from a sycamore!!! Politics is big in this part of woods from what I hear


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I just got a e mail from the ODNR, stating that Cowan lake will remain a 10hp lake in 2014' but they will continue to study the option of unlimited/idle hp. Nothing was said about Acton lake.


----------

